
Positioning for Freelancers - franze
https://medium.com/@franz.enzenhofer/positioning-for-freelancers-c07d5bc542a6
======
b10t
Good suggestion on picking three marketing channels out of the list to focus
on, instead of getting overwhelmed by all of the options.

Also, Philip Morgan has really good info on positioning for software folks. No
affiliation, but got a lot out of his book and workshop.

